# IBS and cystocele



## Tigercub (Jul 31, 2007)

I have just recently been told I have a cystocele (bladder dropped) Has anybody had a cystocele and cause their IBS to get worse? I have had IBS for around 20 years but until recently only deal with pain. I am now having eposode average once of week with severe pain w/ diarrhea than don't have a bowel movement for close to a week. I am currently taking Bentyl. I haven't contacted none of my Dr. yet I am schedule for surgery in Sept to fix the cystocele.


----------

